# flowerhorn/cichlid tank



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

can a fh be kept in a 55 gallon tank with other cichlids or must this be a solo fish. also will it outgrow the 55 gallon tank. im really wanting to buy the 55 gallon as it is cheap and i could use it for other fish when my fh dies. need expert responses though im pretty new to raising fishes.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know much about them, but as far as I know, they're probably not the best choice for someone who is just getting started in the hobby.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

FH has a rep that some individuals are super-aggressive. A mean one will suddenly hunt and kill all other fish in the tank. Not all, just some, they are an unpredictable hybrid. A peaceful flowerhorn might do ok in 55 for with other SA cichlids for a while, but not forever as they just get too big. And if you really want a "perfect" show fish, having other cichlids is an invitation to fin damage that may never heal perfectly.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

EMC is right as usual with one exception.....FH's are mean fish. period. u cannot afford to keep any otherfish cos the FH will make mince meat out of that poor fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll defer to Eluviet on flowerhorns. My knowledge of them is all 3rd hand. Never kept one. Certainly some people seem to be breeding them for aggression as well as color and hump.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

agreed with EMC. u might find one odd fish who is docile enough but like emc also said these fish are bred for aggression as well and hump. some of these fish eat better than u and i do!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

oh wait lemme be clear on this:

there are 2 types of aggression am talkin about here. one: agression as a natrual born instinct and two: induced aggression.

when i said "FH are mean. period". i was talk about the fact that they are born with aggressive traits but may not display it towards anything else but others who might wanna live in the tank with him.

There are some fish that are just plain mean old crazy aggressive. they will attempt to attack u through the tank glass, will follow ur finger if you run a trace on the glass stuff like that. people pick these up and manage to induce further aggression to the fish. i guess this is the type of aggression emc is talkin about.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

A FH needs a 55 gallon to 75 gallon to themselves. They get to 14” and you can’t keep them with other fish because the tank is to small and most do not do well with tank mates. You will not find many “big” centrals that can live in a 55 gallon with another central. They get to big. But FH will get nasty over territory and will fight anything you put in there.


----------



## Zoni (Oct 31, 2010)

They must be kept alone except for plecos. My friend had two together and the next day one's head popped


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch!

At any rate flowerhorns are not cheap, and it makes little sense to keep an expensive show fish in a tank where it might get damaged and ruined.


----------



## naksampotah (Nov 30, 2010)

it is possible to put flowerhorn in community tanks. You will need a glass divider or a fish hatchery(you can remove this after 2 weeks,when your male flowerhorn is no longer aggressive). 1 male flowerhorn and 1 female or 1 male flowerhorn and 2-3 hybrid parrot cichlids. Never mix pleco because they can damage your flowerhorn 's kok.


----------

